# Hilfe beim RDF-Graphen



## sultaninchen (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich muss in meinem Studium folgende Hausaufgabe erledigen:

_"Zeichen Sie einen RDF Graph mit mindestens 5 normalen Knoten und mindestens 5 Literal-Knoten, der eine Band (oder ein Ensemble oder Orchester) beschreibt. Bedenken Sie, dass eine Person in einer Band mehrere Instrumente spielen kann, oder gleichzeitig auch noch andere Funktionen haben kann, wie Gründer, Gründungsmitglied, Kassenwart usw. Wählen Sie einen beliebigen Namespace, vergeben Sie dafür ein Präfix und nutzen dieses Präfix bei der Beschriftung der Knoten und Kanten."_

Ich habe jetzt den Anfang gemacht und wollte wissen, ob ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin.

Ich habe die Band Saltatio Mortis genommen und wollte abbilden, dass Alea der Sänger und Gründer der Band ist.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<rdf:RDF
  xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#"
  xmlns:dc="http://samo/"
>
  <rdf:Description rdf:about="https://www.saltatio-mortis.com/">
    <dc:gründer>Alea</dc:gründer>
    <dc:sänger>Alea</dc:sänger>
  </rdf:Description>
</rdf:RDF>
```



Allerdings sieht das komisch aus, müsste ich es nicht so schreiben, dass von Alea zwei Pfeile zu Gründer und Sänger gehen?

Danke schonmal und ein schönes Wochenende


----------

